# ISRI Swivel Seats



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Nothing really wrong here but was wondering if a bit of grease on the turntable would make them revolve more smoothly. Bit concerned about taking things apart though in case something goes 'boing' and i can't put it back together. So grateful if someone who has done this can say if it was worthwhile -- and how best to do it.


----------

